# HELP! How do you bill for antepartum visits.... - Pt has Aetna ins. My dr has seen



## kellyhelmlinger (Jul 7, 2009)

Pt has Aetna ins. My dr has seen pt throughout her pregnancy but she delivered at a different hospital with a different dr. At the beginning we billed her antepartum ob visits as 59425,nc(no charge - included in global maternity pkg.) (8 visits). Now I understand we need to bill her ins for each of these visits. How do I code these? Do I bill E/M code 99213-5 for each one or do I use the 59426 code (7 or more antepartum visits only)??? Thanks for much needed help on this.

Kelly H.


----------



## amjordan (Jul 7, 2009)

If she had 8 antepartum visits you would bill 59426 only once.  You only bill individual E/M's for 3 or less visits, once they go over 3 you used the 5942x codes.


----------

